# VPN-Router mit Verwaltugn von Zertifikaten



## Timo Rickert (12. Januar 2005)

Kennt jemand einen günstigen VPN-Router der auch Zertifikate verwalten kann. 

 Danke im voraus !

 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------

